# Just cannot contain myself!



## Knottymare (Jul 25, 2012)

I just had to come here and share how excited I am.

First, a little background. I'll try to keep it short... but I know this is ridiculously long...

I used to be very involved in horse rescue. In November of 2010, one of the OTTBs that we had in rehab, a horse that I had fallen head over heels for, kicked my husband's face in. It's a long story but hubby didn't follow my feeding and safety protocols and while I was out of town and he was feeding, he got caught in the crossfire between the OTTB and another of the rescues (he neglected to get everyone stalled before bringing out food). The injuries to his face, eye socket and sinus were pretty bad... fixing his face required extensive plastic surgery... meanwhile, I realized I couldn't allow anyone else to work out in the barn area as long as we had the OTTB.

In Jan of 2011, I got pneumonia and struggled to keep up with barn chores. By this time I was down to just my own saddle horse and the OTTB. In Feb 2011, I tore the miniscus in my knee when I dodged a kick from the OTTB, making it difficult to get around... then in March, tore it up again and this time, I was off my feet. Meanwhile, the OTTB had lost his eyesight and developed serious ulcers (he had congenital cataracts and had already had one surgery but they came back). He was on a lot of meds but it was becoming apparent that we were losing the battle and needed to put him down. When word got out, the lady that runs the local TB rescue got in contact with his breeder, created a nightmare of drama and forced us to give him to her. I was heartbroken and physically completely laid up. The irony of this was that she used this poor horse to get donations and sympathy and he ultimatly died from repeated colics. So sad...

Giving up the OTTB left my mare all alone. A friend of mine called and told me about Dolly, a mini mare that needed a home. We decided that we'd give her a try, hoping that she'd be good company for my mare. They became very bonded and I fell in love with Dolly...

Then, I heard about Sparky who we now call Mimsy, the little palomino mare that used to belong to Valarie Ginther-Clark, and we brought her home... and fell head over heels for her, too.

I started teaching Dolly to ground drive as best I could limping around and one day in April, my knee completely collapsed. I had a complete reconstruction of my right knee in May and was non-ambulatory until Aug. In Aug, I got back to work with Dolly as best I could, still limpy but fired up and excited. We made great progress until in October, I got shingles which laid me up for 9 weeks, then a "viral syndrome" which kept me down until January of 2012, then strep had me down till February. I got up and at it in March but was afraid at that point to go out and work with the horses because I was still just getting my strength back. I was hiking and going to PT and doing reeeeeeeeeaaaaaally well when on March 26th, I slipped while going out to feed the horses and broke my ankle in 3 places. It was a bad break, 3 breaks, actually, which required screws and plates to put it back together. And I was laid up for months...

All this time, my husband was caring for the animals. Finally, a month ago, I determined that my big mare, who LOVES to get out on the trail and who'd been stuck in the pasture for the prior 18 months, would be better off moving to a home that could really care for her and ride her and enjoy her sweet nature. I decided to give her to a family on a contract. I interviewed 10 applicant families, did the background checks and finally, on July 12th, she went to her new home. I felt like my heart broke in a million pieces and my dreams died.

My daughter was out from NY on a break from school and talked me into seeing if Dolly remembered what she had learned before the year and a half from heck came along. She worked on the ground work with her and Dolly did GREAT... so on the 15th, we hitched her the cart and lead her around. No problems...

(if you are still reading all of this you are a saint!!!)

As of today, I've driven Dolly almost every day. She whinnies as soon as she sees the car come home from work or if she sees me in the house. She throws her head into her halter and is raring to go when she sees her stuff. I've been tying Mimsy to the cart and taking her along, too, and she's just as excited to be getting out and about. We've been all over the neighborhood, out on the country roads, around cars, dogs, lawn equipment, kids on bikes... nothing phases either of them.

The last few drives I started concentrating on working on Dolly's transitions. She is doing GREAT on walk to trot so today we worked on collected trot and extended trot. Finally, on the last stretch, we cantered!!!!!!!!!!!! I felt like I was flying. I could tell she was having a ball, too! I wish I had pictures because I'm so proud of this girl. Mimsy, too... just toodles along next to us with her little blonde hair flying in the wind...

I just had to share. I thought my dream of horses, that I had waited till I was 40 to finally realize, died this year when I turned 50. But a new dream is taking wings - I feel like a little girl with her ponies!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it is great that you have found a new love with your minis. I just adore my little guy. I call him the adventure horse since he loves going out on a lead line or with the cart.

Take good care of yourself and your poor hubby who has been through a lot and enjoy your minis, KM..


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! It's good to be back. The whole time I was laid up, I had to be hands off and it was really depressing. I am so happy to be out there with them and I think they are glad to have me back.

They are my buddies!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, you've had a lot of things going on. So glad you are out and enjoying your beautiful horses in harness!


----------



## susanne (Jul 26, 2012)

You were missed while you were gone, and now to hear what you were going through, I feel bad that none of us knew. Welcome back, and I hope that the time from heck is behind you!

I am always sad when I hear of people giving up horses due to health problems and always hope they can find a way to make it work. You have made my day by telling about your incredible comeback.

I remember you saying that your husband had really connected with Mimsy. How is he doing?

Remember that there are many mini owners and drivers here in the northwest, and we're always willing to help when we can.


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 26, 2012)

susanne said:


> You were missed while you were gone, and now to hear what you were going through, I feel bad that none of us knew. Welcome back, and I hope that the time from heck is behind you!
> 
> I am always sad when I hear of people giving up horses due to health problems and always hope they can find a way to make it work. You have made my day by telling about your incredible comeback.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I'm touched that you remember me.

It was a really hard time. I got really depressed. Because I had to keep physical distance from the horses due to my ambulatory issues, I sort of withdrew from everything horse. My husband was such a champ about caring for everyone and he really has attached to Mimsy. He kept them groomed and fed. It was a really tough time.

I'm so glad to be back and am really looking forward to getting more active with my girls. If you hear of any trail drives, let me know. We'd love to come along!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember you too, and am sorry for the hard times but glad you are back. I swear these minis have SO much to give and so many ways to bring joy. What a wonderful story of your two!


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 26, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> I remember you too, and am sorry for the hard times but glad you are back. I swear these minis have SO much to give and so many ways to bring joy. What a wonderful story of your two!


I remember you, too! I have a lot of catching up to do



Looks like you have a cute little baby!


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2012)

wowsers. you have been through so much! glad you are finding joy in your wee horses


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! In some ways your "life story" reminds me of some of what we've been thru over the years. Great preservarance (spelling?). I'm so glad you found the equine to share your lives with. How is hubby doing now?

Dolly looks great and I look forward to hearing how Mimsy comes along, too. Do you think your hubby will join you on your drives in future or willit just be you and the minis?


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 27, 2012)

Life story - hee hee... that was just the last 18 months!

Hubby is fine but is not comfortable around large horses anymore but he's healed well. He has some damage to his eye but it is correctable with glasses and only has a small scar. He is fine with the minis. Who wouldn't be, they are so darn cute!

You know, Dolly was a throw away. She is such an amazing little horse that it's hard to believe that someone would give her up. Mimsy will likely never pull a cart. She's club footed in the front and has a twist when she walks in her left hind so her job is to look cute and give kisses which she does very well. I think I'll teach her some tricks like bowing and shaking hands to give her a job.

I am thinking about getting a partner for Dolly so I can team drive and so that Mike will have a horse to drive if we go out together. I'd love to find another silver buckskin mare to match her but after giving away so many horses, it's going to be hard to justify spending much on buying one. We'll see what happens.

Cheers!

Mary


----------



## susanne (Jul 27, 2012)

You need to join us at our annual Beachdrivers gathering at Long Beach, WA, Labor Day weekend. We camp at the Peninsula Saddle Club and drive both on the beach and on the sand track and arena at the campsite. Everyone is welcome, and we have a blast!

Here's a video from our 2008 gathering:


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 28, 2012)

Oooooooooooooo, I'll put it on the calendar and look forward to more details.


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Jul 29, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> Life story - hee hee... that was just the last 18 months!
> 
> Mimsy will likely never pull a cart. She's club footed in the front and has a twist when she walks in her left hind so her job is to look cute and give kisses which she does very well.


After reading all this I needed to comment on this part of it. If you can have a chiropractor or massage person come out and look at her. As I had a mare who moved really weird in the back end and twisted oddly. And kinda waddled even when she wasn't fat. Turned out that she was out of alignment and needed her hips and back but back into place. Once that was done she stopped all the weird movements unless her feet were long and her alignment was messed with by the longer toes. (The farrier got kicked by a big horse at the track and so had to come 2 weeks later than normal)

Club feet while not ideal can do just about anything normal feet can do. Specially if you are all ready dragging her along behind the cart. Your giving her muscles to start doing stuff.

It could be that no she never will pull a cart but there is a chance she could. Im just letting you know about my mare who was really odd too who ended up being a great driving mini once we figured out that she needed help.


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 31, 2012)

SilverRose Farms said:


> After reading all this I needed to comment on this part of it. If you can have a chiropractor or massage person come out and look at her. As I had a mare who moved really weird in the back end and twisted oddly. And kinda waddled even when she wasn't fat. Turned out that she was out of alignment and needed her hips and back but back into place. Once that was done she stopped all the weird movements unless her feet were long and her alignment was messed with by the longer toes. (The farrier got kicked by a big horse at the track and so had to come 2 weeks later than normal)
> 
> Club feet while not ideal can do just about anything normal feet can do. Specially if you are all ready dragging her along behind the cart. Your giving her muscles to start doing stuff.
> 
> It could be that no she never will pull a cart but there is a chance she could. Im just letting you know about my mare who was really odd too who ended up being a great driving mini once we figured out that she needed help.


Thank you so much for that input! I will do that. Ironically, I go to massage and chiro every 2 weeks... never thought of it for Mimsy. She's a total character and will for sure be doing some parades and stuff. She is the neighborhood favorite. All the kids want to lead her and brush her. She has such great manners and is really a darling. Dolly is all work. She likes me to snuggle on her when she's done well but beyond that, she really doesn't have much time for other people. She just wants to work.

I adore them both so much... and am adding another mare this coming weekend... I'm dying to make the announcement so I guess I will trot over to the main forum and do just that!

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Aug 1, 2012)

Very welcome.

It didnt occur to me either until a barn I was boarding at had a massage/chiro lady in and she of course wanted to see the little mini and she patted her and was like wow this little mare is out everywhere....

She did some stuff and didnt even charge me and the mare was a whole lot better... so I saved up got her completely done and the mare was awesome after that.


----------

